
Google Announces the LG Nexus 5X and Huawei Nexus 6P - alfredxing
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/09/google-announces-the-lg-nexus-5x-and-huawei-nexus-6p/
======
wodenokoto
I'm still confused. Do they have the same camera?

